
96 Technology Blogs That Will Make You Stop and Think - buttercupsmom
https://www.sealights.io/blog/96-technology-blogs-that-will-make-you-stop-and-think/
======
buttercupsmom
Hey y'all, so a few things about this list: a) I created it because most of
the roundups I've seen suck in my opinion. They mainly list obvious choices
only. Safe. b) In my mind this will always be a work in progress so 100% there
are blogs out there that I've never heard of - let me know what is missing! c)
I'm considering moving this over to a site of its own if you all think that
this is a good resource for the community worth maintaining - let me know what
you think.

